# Back on the plantation with a Fisher M-Scope, Farm Relics.



## CreekWalker (Oct 9, 2015)

[attachment=10-9-15 001a.JPG] After a probe search, on a hill side farm dump, I decided to bring out the Fisher and search the area, where I picked up the brass duster. I got strong signals quickly, and didn't have many tin cans to deal with, although cast iron bits and pieces were scattered about. Stove door and busted pot belly aside, the first item was a 1930-40's flashlight.  Made for EC Simmons Hardware , with the Winchester trademark, No.151, under twisted lanyard ring says , use Hi-Power cells. Shame it's so deteriorated. [attachment=10-9-15 003a.JPG] [attachment=10-9-15 002a.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 9, 2015)

Found a partial pony boy cap pistol next.[attachment=10-9-15 008a.JPG] [attachment=10-9-15 009A.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 9, 2015)

Next relic , was a center cap for a Henry Ford Model T hub. Nothing valuable today, but fun , interesting hunt on nice fall day!  [attachment=10-9-15 005a.JPG] [attachment=10-9-15 004a.JPG] [attachment=10-9-15 007a.JPG]


----------



## botlguy (Oct 10, 2015)

Again, fun stuff to scrounge, thanks for sharing.      Jim


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 10, 2015)

It is fun, thanks.[attachment=relics 029a.JPG]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks like you had lots of fun.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 26, 2015)

Here is a item found near the old orchard. Made of cast steel and with a long drilled tang for attaching to a handle. What isn't certain is , if it catches fruit or simply pulls the limb down to reach the fruit by hand. Or neither?[attachment=10-25-15 003a.JPG] [attachment=10-25-15 002a.JPG]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 26, 2015)

How it was used, is hard to say? Maybe this way.[attachment=10-25-15 004a.JPG]


----------



## teamballsout (Oct 27, 2015)

CreekWalker i work on an orchard and think u are partialy right about it hooking a limb. But think it was made for the top of some ones apple picking ladder. Custom i would think ladders usually just have a long pin at the and they go to a point to rest in v beanches way way up. Just guessing tho Nice finds love the Winchester light! and can never go wrong with a lucky horse shoe.
Jason


----------



## botlguy (Oct 27, 2015)

That last item is really neat in my opinion, we used to use a similar item to pick avocados in Southern California but it had a canvas bag attached.           Jim


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks, Jason & Jim, both answers are plausible!


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 30, 2015)

good stuff.it's fun to find a predictive sit . last week I found my first quarter on the local beach .


----------



## MIdigger (Nov 12, 2015)

Interesting finds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks. Old farm related items are great relics of the past.


----------

